# do wheel locks really prevent theft?



## alanra (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll be receiving my new 330i sometime in April/May, and I find as the time gets closer that I'm getting more and more paranoid about keeping my baby safe and in one piece :eeps:.

I'm definitely springing for the alarm (hopefully it'll stop some fractional number of would-be thieves from roughing up the car), but now I'm pondering wheel locks.

I'm getting the stock, non-sports-package rims... styling 73 I think. It doesn't seem like people are panting after these rims, but who knows what a thief will go after.

What I'm trying to figure out is whether wheel locks will actually stop the people who would go to the effort to steal rims in the first place. Any thoughts? They're cheap (~$30 for all 4, plus labor), but are they worth it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

alanra said:


> *I'll be receiving my new 330i sometime in April/May, and I find as the time gets closer that I'm getting more and more paranoid about keeping my baby safe and in one piece :eeps:.
> 
> I'm definitely springing for the alarm (hopefully it'll stop some fractional number of would-be thieves from roughing up the car), but now I'm pondering wheel locks.
> 
> ...


Labor? They're lug nuts. Installing them yourself will take 5 minutes, and that's if you take a break in the middle to drink a beer and ponder your work.

Wheel locks will not stop a determined, well-equipped thief. Wheel locks can be drilled out rather quickly, or the theif could simply pull your trunk lock and grab the chuck key for the locks from your trunk.

OTOH, they will deter casual or less-well-equipped theives. As you say, they cost almost nothing (and they take barely any time to install). Even if the marginal benefit is small, it seems to me that the costs are even smaller.

I've had wheel locks on both my BMWs, and would get them on every one in the future. I don't see a downside.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

No wheel locks, no theft...

I don't think they will get stolen, and if they are stolen, I will use insurance money to buy nicer whels


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

For $30, it's the cheapest insurance you'll get. They're obviously defeatable ... if you park your car with fancy $3000 rims in a seedy neighborhood, you'll still be on blocks the next morning. Then again, they're harder to get off than regular lugs, so they do offer basic deterrence.

I have an extra set of lugs in my car so even if they get 4 out of 5 lugs on all 4 corners, I can put them back, and drive away (while Nate waits for a tow  ).


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

alee said:


> *For $30, it's the cheapest insurance you'll get. They're obviously defeatable ... if you park your car with fancy $3000 rims in a seedy neighborhood, you'll still be on blocks the next morning. Then again, they're harder to get off than regular lugs, so they do offer basic deterrence.
> 
> I have an extra set of lugs in my car so even if they get 4 out of 5 lugs on all 4 corners, I can put them back, and drive away (while Nate waits for a tow  ). *


Yup, but in a few days, I'll be driving on a set of new aftermarket rims :thumb:

Anyway, locks are a good deterrent for thieves. I doubt that they will be stolen with locks. I just don't think that my undesirable 16" rims are at risk from theives. (now watch them get stolen tonight :tsk: )


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

This relates to a funny story I heard last night.

Apparently, one of the BMW dealers here in LA (I won't say which) has been having a lot of problems lately with wheels stolen off cars on their lot at night, and the local police has been doing a lot of investigation lately.

The police asked them why they don't put wheel locks on them (I've spoken to several cops who feel wheellocks are worthwhile) , to which the dealer says it's because the factory won't ship the cars with locks already on them.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *No wheel locks, no theft...
> 
> I don't think they will get stolen, and if they are stolen, I will use insurance money to buy nicer whels  *


I think this is the kind of attitude that makes everyone's insurance rates go up, and encourages theft.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> I think this is the kind of attitude that makes everyone's insurance rates go up, and encourages theft.  *


I'm sorry 

I just don't think they are important for me. I park in a garage with camera surviellance and a police station by the enterance/exit


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

No, I'm not talking about the decision not to use wheel locks. I'm talking about the one saying 'let them steal it. I don't want it back since insurance will give me a new one' attitude.


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *No wheel locks, no theft...
> 
> I don't think they will get stolen, and if they are stolen, I will use insurance money to buy nicer whels  *


LOL! Agree! I don't have wheel locks. But if someone wants to steal my rims, go ahead.  Just be sure not to damage anything else on my car


----------



## ict330xi (Dec 23, 2001)

No locks, no theft, but I am in Mayberry RFD, with Barney on duty


----------



## evilfactoryowne (Dec 24, 2001)

when you get nice rims buy three sets of wheel locks...that way if it will take longer if someone is determined to steal your wheels. It my take longer for you to take them off, but you will still have wheels to take off!


----------



## joes325xi (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by epham_
> *LOL! Agree! I don't have wheel locks. But if someone wants to steal my rims, go ahead. Just be sure not to damage anything else on my car *


I'm sure they'll be very careful not hurt anything ony your baby while they pry off your wheels. Criminals are generally thoughtful like that


----------



## Dan (Dec 27, 2001)

Wheel locks are cheap insurance. No, they won't eliminate the possibility of wheel theft - skilled professional thieves will get your wheels regardless. However, they do reduce the chances that some amateur thief will steal your wheels. Probably the best value for the money of any security item you can add to your car, especially if your wheels are a popular item with your local "midnight auto supply".


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*You convinced me*



Kaz said:


> *This relates to a funny story I heard last night.
> 
> Apparently, one of the BMW dealers here in LA (I won't say which) has been having a lot of problems lately with wheels stolen off cars on their lot at night, and the local police has been doing a lot of investigation lately.
> 
> The police asked them why they don't put wheel locks on them (I've spoken to several cops who feel wheellocks are worthwhile) , to which the dealer says it's because the factory won't ship the cars with locks already on them.  *


Just ordered a set from Circle BMW for $23. I'll add it to the Shrine of Bim.

--gary


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Go for the good ones...with the special tool. Not the ones with the key...those are just for show, easy to break off


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Actually, the cost efficiency of an alarm vs wheel locks, wheel locks wins hands down...after all, a theif can break into your car (via removing the lock cylinder) and disable your alarm (with a ball point pen) in about 10 seconds. They'd have to have a spare star wrench or key (depending on what type of wheel locks you get) and then jack the car up to get your wheels.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Actually, the cost efficiency of an alarm vs wheel locks, wheel locks wins hands down...after all, a theif can break into your car (via removing the lock cylinder) and disable your alarm (with a ball point pen) in about 10 seconds. They'd have to have a spare star wrench or key (depending on what type of wheel locks you get) and then jack the car up to get your wheels. *


But where do you store the lock lug? If they can break in to do all that, they're likely to get into the trunk as well. My impression is that most are breaking into the car to look for the valet key.

Also, what's the story on the ball point pen alarm disabling?

--gary


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Rip,

What's the ball point pen trick? How do you disable the alarm that way?

And where do you park your car at night......



Ripsnort said:


> *Actually, the cost efficiency of an alarm vs wheel locks, wheel locks wins hands down...after all, a theif can break into your car (via removing the lock cylinder) and disable your alarm (with a ball point pen) in about 10 seconds. They'd have to have a spare star wrench or key (depending on what type of wheel locks you get) and then jack the car up to get your wheels. *


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I've heard from two sources (first bimmer.org, then the dealer also concurred) the story of disabling the alarm system with a ball point pen, although no one has actually ponied up information probably due to the fact that no one wants that type of information to be spread across the web (although the key lock info certainly has been known across the web freely for some time...shrugs)

So, I can't tell you how. Just relying info I've read, and concurred with a dealer.

I park inside my garage at night, during the day I can see my car from my office window, and if I go downtown, I don't take the BMW! (We take one of our other "not so in demand" American automobiles!)


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> It was the bald head and that scar :yikes: *


:lmao: :lmao:

When I saw those pictures Rip posted the other day with Mt. Rainer in the backround I noticed a fence and was going to ask.....


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> When I saw those pictures Rip posted the other day with Mt. Rainer in the backround I noticed a fence and was going to ask..... *


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> When I saw those pictures Rip posted the other day with Mt. Rainer in the backround I noticed a fence and was going to ask..... *


:yikes: Rip do you cringe every time you see a barbed wire fence? :yikes:

I do just from hearing the story   :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *OCD people UNITE! (hey, we might get a Gov't grant for another worthless study!) *


Put together an application and forward it to me I do some work with the MH program so I can help out Just give it to Mike and he'll forward it to me since he now knows were I am (satelite photo of my office suddenly appeared this morning):yikes:

I'll make sure they hold a spot for Al in the program


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Put together an application and forward it to me I do some work with the MH program so I can help out Just give it to Mike and he'll forward it to me since he now knows were I am (satelite photo of my office suddenly appeared this morning):yikes:
> 
> I'll make sure they hold a spot for Al in the program *


Damn your office too Mike is plugging in the coordinates for all of us.

After my order today I have to let up on Al for at least 3 hours.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *I'll make sure they hold a spot for Al in the program *


No need to hold a spot for me. I am a government experiment. :thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> No need to hold a spot for me. I am a government experiment. :thumb: *


I said I would be nice to you so....no comment.:tsk: 
But I will share my P21S experience with you when my order arrives next week.:thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Damn your office too Mike is plugging in the coordinates for all of us.
> 
> After my order today I have to let up on Al for at least 3 hours. *


It's getting a little scary:eeps: later he sends me a pic of my house under construction and one of me carrying in my furniture:yikes:

Between his pics and Al's hacking ability we're in big trouble...no sense trying to hide


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> No need to hold a spot for me. I am a government experiment. :thumb: *


I'll check my data tomorrow to see how much funding we set aside for you


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I said I would be nice to you so....no comment.:tsk:
> But I will share my P21S experience with you when my order arrives next week.:thumb: *


And I'll be giving my mini-Griots review as well:thumb: Did a Final Inspection clean up tonight so I can do a comparison to Speed Shine which should be here Friday


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> It's getting a little scary:eeps: later he sends me a pic of my house under construction and one of me carrying in my furniture:yikes:
> 
> Between his pics and Al's hacking ability we're in big trouble...no sense trying to hide *


Like I said earlier  I move now!  Remember when you meet them for your golf outing tell Mrs. Phil that if you are not back by a certain time to call the authorities.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Like I said earlier  I move now!  Remember when you meet them for your golf outing tell Mrs. Phil that if you are not back by a certain time to call the authorities. *


She might just buy some extra insurance and take her chances I did go to my second office to day just to be safe


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> She might just buy some extra insurance and take her chances I did go to my second office to day just to be safe *


I think Alan F is an insurance agent, ask him if you can get double indemnity if you are Zainoed to death.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I think Alan F is an insurance agent, ask him if you can get double indemnity if you are Zainoed to death. *


:lmao:

Al would be too smart to use the *Z* he'd try to throw them off his trail by using some non-polymer stuff But I think the fact that I'd be weighted down in some remote lake with 5 Style 68's would be a dead give away


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :lmao:
> 
> Al would be too smart to use the Z he'd try to throw them off his trail by using some non-polymer stuff But I think the fact that I'd be weighted down in some remote lake with 5 Style 68's would be a dead give away *


He has cornered the market on them. Don't forget the *Kung Fu Death Grip* :yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> He has cornered the market on them. Don't forget the Kung Fu Death Grip :yikes: *


 Had to mention that death grip:eeps: I've already been having nightmares but I guess sleep is out of the question now:thumbdwn: Every time a plane goes over I fear Mike and Al are up there with high powered zoom lens, sipping coffee , and plotting my (and let us not forget *your*) demise

I MOVE NOW TOO


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Had to mention that death grip:eeps: I've already been having nightmares but I guess sleep is out of the question now:thumbdwn: Every time a plane goes over I fear Mike and Al are up there with high powered zoom lens, sipping coffee , and plotting my (and let us not forget your) demise
> 
> I MOVE NOW TOO *


Mike is easy, have a cheessteak and beer handy.:thumb:

Now Al is a bit tougher but if you let your car get really dirty he will want to clean it, or buy a new gadget that the does not own....or the secret weapon, show him your garage


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Mike is easy, have a cheessteak and beer handy.:thumb:
> 
> Now Al is a bit tougher but if you let your car get really dirty he will want to clean it, or buy a new gadget that the does not own....or the secret weapon, show him your garage *


You definately passed the bar the 1rst time:thumb: Quick analysis, well thought out response, and 100% correct

I'm going to stock up on some Amoroso rolls, fresh chipped steak, Yuengling, jelly fish :yikes: and buy me a _i_90c phone (that needs to be programmed) as some insurance

And I'll be sure to let some dust into my garage for Al to compulse over:tsk:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> You definately passed the bar the 1rst time:thumb: Quick analysis, well thought out response, and 100% correct
> 
> I'm going to stock up on some Amoroso rolls, fresh chipped steak, Yuengling, jelly fish :yikes: and buy me a i90c phone (that needs to be programmed) as some insurance
> ...


Oh I forgot about dirt the Alee version of kryptonite.:yikes:


----------

